# Score???



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

What do you think heâ€™ll score?


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

To soon to tell. It's all about tine length and it looks like those are still growing. Based on what he has now, I would guess mid 40's but like I said, he is still growing.Going to be nice for sure!


----------



## Jaredlee264 (Jan 2, 2017)

Probably end up close to 150 or so. High 140â€™s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice buck for sure.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Still growing in those pictures.


----------

